# New Molly fry and surprising find



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

well one of my gold mollies dropped fry last night (not the one i thought it should be lol) so i now have 7 Gold fry in the breeder net (waiting for cycle to complete in fry tank) the thing is i have also found 1 black fry. my black mollies do not look to be expecting so i am not sure where this little guy came from. 

Can a gold molly have a black fry since i do have black molly males in with her? or should i be looking at one of my black or dalmation mollies?

hmmmm not sure on these things so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes they can and will interbreed.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, if she is in with a black and he is indeed the father then the fry can come out black, gold and any combination in between. As the fry get older you may even see some of the gold ones develope some black. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe this is the way they get the hybrid Gold Dust Molly.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Molly females hold their eggs and can also hold the sperm from males over so even if you were to separate the female she may still reproduce. Her eggs may be fertilized by any of the males in the tank for any batch so you can end up with some that have Gold Dust males fertilized as well as Black males.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i remember i used to have a orange molly female mate with a black molly and it gave me a lot of half black mollies.


----------

